# Howdy



## nikirushka (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi all!

I'm new from Lincs in the UK. I've had and bred mice before but had a 5 year break before taking on 38 rescues back in June - 15 adults, 5 pinkies and the rest 3-5 weekers. Oh, and one pregnant mum in the adults. :shock: She had 11 the day after they came home.

I found this forum following some issues with babies dying/being eaten - at christmas my mice decided to have a mass escape, with one male and all 17 girls making a break for it. 6/7 pregnancies later... :roll:

Which is why I'm on here  Hello!


----------



## mouseling (Jan 10, 2010)

hi there, I am new too. There is so much info here, it is great!


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  I live just outside your county in Wisbech.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi.....
Enjoy the forum

:welcome1


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Hello and welcome
Sounds like you have your hands full.


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

nikirushka said:


> At christmas my mice decided to have a mass escape, with one male and all 17 girls making a break for it. 6/7 pregnancies later... :roll:


ROFL! So how many mice have you now? :O

Welcome


----------

